# 150W HPS bulbs



## Burton (Jan 31, 2014)

Someone told me recently that I may need a yellow bulb for my new HPS lights.  For those of you who use 150W HPS lights, do you use a yellow bulb or the regular clear bulb?


----------



## dug714 (Jan 31, 2014)

i use yellow and most of the lights i see are yellow


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have never ran a yellow glass bulb on any of mine.. 150 or 400... Always clear


----------



## S Adams (Jan 31, 2014)

The clear bulb will be yellow/orange when on!


----------



## Burton (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, thanks.  Someone mentioned the clear bulbs' reflection was almost blinding and someone else told them they needed yellow bulbs.  I wanted to check with the experts before I went to any trouble.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have never seen any of us run anything but clear


----------



## HuntFishLive (Jan 31, 2014)

I had (4) 150 watt HPS Lights on my last boat. All of the bulbs were clear. I don't think I have ever seen a yellow bulb.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 31, 2014)

Clear here!!&


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 31, 2014)

i ran 6, all clear.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't say I've ever seen yellow.


----------



## Burton (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess the answer is pretty clear.  Pun intended...


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 31, 2014)

Most likely what those guys were talking about was hps vs metal Halide. Mh are really white light, hps will have a yellower glow, most guys that fish stained or muddy water prefer hps because the yellower light seems to penetrate those water types a little better and reflect less off the sediment in the water. In my opinion its a little easier on the eyes after 4+ hours of fishing also. I even prefer them over  in crystala clear water for that reason. 

I'm pretty sure yellower isn't a real word but you know what I mean


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 1, 2014)

They make a yellow frosted bulb which is what I think he's talking about.... No need for it


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Feb 1, 2014)

joey1919 is correct !


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 12, 2014)

HPS (High Pressure Sodium) puts off a yellowish or dull light which is likely what is being referred to, the glass is clear on the bulb.

MH (Metal Halide) is the bright white /blueish light that has the blinding effect when not aimed correctly

MV (Mercury vapor)or (multiple vapor) in the newer bulbs has a purple/bluish light and has the longest life of any above.

The new LED outdoor Lights are a clear white and by far require less maintenance and have more clear characteristics at night and are clearly the most camera friendly for security recording situations.


----------

